

BarackObama.com Source Code - philip1209
http://i.imgur.com/uBSt3.png

======
Empro
Back in July: <http://www.logodesignlove.com/obama-source-code-logo> The HN
submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4322002>

~~~
philip1209
Interesting - now it spells 'usa'

